# Do woodpeckers migrate?



## Ged

Every spring to autumn a pair of greater or lesser spotted woodpeckers (never ID'd them) visit my garden feeders. Today I spotted one of them in my garden, but I was just wondering were they have been for about 4 months? Does anyone know?


----------



## HABU

they don't migrate here in the states that i know of... year round residents...


----------



## laurencea

a lot of birds migrate... it's a matter of distance.

birds are also quieter in winter, once spring nears they start making mating moves and are seen & heard more.

i've seen and heard green woodies during winter and also seen the occasional gt spotted, but the last week or so i've heard the latter drumming.

they might well have a winter territory, one where food is available and there is less chance of freezing. it could be in this country, or in europe. the weather will be a big deciding factor.


----------



## Graham

They're not migratory, just more active in spring so you notice them more.

The difference between Greater and Lesser Spotted is quite obvious, the Lesser is only about 5"-6" and is the rarest of the three native species, the Greater is about half as big again, about the size of a Blackbird.

Male Greater Spotteds have a distinct bright red patch on the back of the head and red under the tail, male Lesser Spotteds just have a red crest further forward on the head.

Purely because they're more common it's most likely yours are Greater Spotteds, I see lots of them but have never seen Lesser Spotteds.


----------



## Ged

laurencea said:


> a lot of birds migrate... it's a matter of distance.
> 
> birds are also quieter in winter, once spring nears they start making mating moves and are seen & heard more.
> 
> i've seen and heard green woodies during winter and also seen the occasional gt spotted, but the last week or so i've heard the latter drumming.
> 
> they might well have a winter territory, one where food is available and there is less chance of freezing. it could be in this country, or in europe. the weather will be a big deciding factor.





Graham said:


> They're not migratory, just more active in spring so you notice them more.
> 
> The difference between Greater and Lesser Spotted is quite obvious, the Lesser is only about 5"-6" and is the rarest of the three native species, the Greater is about half as big again, about the size of a Blackbird.
> 
> Male Greater Spotteds have a distinct bright red patch on the back of the head and red under the tail, male Lesser Spotteds just have a red crest further forward on the head.
> 
> Purely because they're more common it's most likely yours are Greater Spotteds, I see lots of them but have never seen Lesser Spotteds.


Thanks guys : victory:

I think mine is a greater spotted as it's about the size of a black bird


----------

